# gt sanction test in der neuen freeride



## zwinki86 (8. März 2008)

servus...

hab gerade den test des neuen gt sanction in der freeride gesehen...

es erhielt 8,5 punkte von 10...

werd mir den artikel mal durchlesen un dann genaueres hier posten...


bis dann


----------



## zwinki86 (9. März 2008)

für den rahmen gab es eigentlich nur lob


> der rahmen wurde schön verarbeitet und steckt voller edler details, wie den aufgeschraubten ausfallenden mit maxleachse



einzioges manko waren einige parte wie die kleinen scheiben auf der avid juicy five oder die dtswiss x430 felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glider92 (13. März 2008)

ich habe den test in der neuen freeride auch gelesen und mich voll in das bike verschossen, das ist heeeerbe geil nur leider öffnet sich nicht die angegebene internet seite von cycle-union... auch wenn man das bike oder die firma googelt komme ich nicht auf die offizielle firmenwebsite. kann mir vllt jemand helfen?
danke im vorraus, lg


----------



## Kint (13. März 2008)

Glider92 schrieb:


> ich habe den test in der neuen freeride auch gelesen und mich voll in das bike verschossen, das ist heeeerbe geil nur leider öffnet sich nicht die angegebene internet seite von cycle-union... auch wenn man das bike oder die firma googelt komme ich nicht auf die offizielle firmenwebsite. kann mir vllt jemand helfen?
> danke im vorraus, lg



hier gibts links...:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321704


----------



## GT-TEAM (14. März 2008)

www.gt-deutschland.de


----------

